# compile error after reiserfs4 crash!

## akar

Today, i have my firesystem reiserfs4 crash, after build-fs.

Now every application i compile have this similiar error!  :Sad:  Except i can successfully rebuild the glibc and gcc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo root # emerge gcc glibc -pv
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

 *2 stderr wrote:*   

> gentoo root # emerge =gtk+-2.4.14 >/dev/null
> 
> configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.
> 
>     If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.
> ...

 

and i use kernel morph-sources22.

 :Confused: 

----------

## jkt

is your filesystem in sane state? have you tried `reiserfsck`?

----------

## xming

if your are using reiser4 instead of reiserfs (v3)  please use fsck.reiser4

xming

----------

## EricHsu

akar, I had my reiser4 screw up once, with fsck.reiser4 --check and fsck.reiser4 --build-fs (as --check result suggested me to), I fixed most of the problem (make sure fsck.reiser4 --build-fs with a clean result! I --build-fs twice since the first time didn't fix all the problem...)

I've checked my files, there is no "/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu", I've got only:

```

eric@gentux ~ $ ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/

i386-pc-linux-gnu

```

Have you done anything else to your system?  :Shocked: 

----------

## akar

Thanks jkt and xming.

Yes, i use  reiser4 programs to check.

```
fsck.reiser4 /dev/hda
```

Then i was suggested to run this command to recover the filesystem.

```
fsck.reiser4 --build-fs /dev/hda
```

Five nodes are reported of being recovered.

(* and i oversee there is another -L option for fsck.reiser4 to save the complains.  :Sad:  )

here is part of the "/var/log/messages" log during the second of the system crash:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 12 11:37:19 gentoo hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
> 
> Feb 12 11:37:33 gentoo hda: DMA timeout error
> ...

 

here is the full version  /var/log/messages

----------

## jkt

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> here is part of the "/var/log/messages" log during the second of the system crash:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Your hard drive is dying (or you hae serious problem in cables, IDE controller,...). I'd replace it ASAP. smartmontools could give you some hints about the health of your hard drives...

----------

## akar

Thanks Eric:

But that is not my case, i do'nt  have an i386 folder, instead  i have an i686 one, i think it is controled by /etc/make.conf, the var CHOST. May you can verify it for us?

 *jkt wrote:*   

> Your hard drive is dying ...

 

The harddrive is " hda: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive", it is problematic to set the jump and access mode, this series was come out during the early day of ATA66.  :Smile: 

So i have a reason to buy me a new one.  :Smile: 

 :Question:   I just wondering if it is not dying with reifer4 filesystem.

thanks jkt for the hints, just come across this thread in smartmontool  forum

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=4888130&forum_id=12495

maybe it just an aggressive kernel action during that time?

i have pluged another HDD  now to back up the my important data right the second.

 :Exclamation:   By the way, finally i think it is Not the filesystem problem, it is the gcc version upgrade problem, but not luck from those relating posts in this forum.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278673-highlight-gcc+upgrade.html

 :Sad: 

----------

## jkt

 *akar wrote:*   

> But that is not my case, i do'nt  have an i386 folder, instead  i have an i686 one, i think it is controled by /etc/make.conf, the var CHOST. May you can verify it for us?

 

"directory", not "folder", please  :Wink: . and yes, it is controlled by CHOST setting. consult gentoo handbook for details.

 *Quote:*   

> The harddrive is " hda: IBM-DTLA-307030, ATA DISK drive", it is problematic to set the jump and access mode, this series was come out during the early day of ATA66. 

 

mine died several months ago, with similar messages, iirc.

 *Quote:*   

> I just wondering if it is not dying with reifer4 filesystem.
> 
> 

 

nope, if you look at your logs, you'll se messages about troubles comunicating with /dev/hda, with your hard drive. filesystem is higher level.

 *Quote:*   

> thanks jkt for the hints, just come across this thread in smartmontool  forum
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=4888130&forum_id=12495
> 
> maybe it just an aggressive kernel action during that time?

 

you do have HW troubles, either with your IDE controller, cables or hard drive.

 *Quote:*   

> i have pluged another HDD  now to back up the my important data right the second.
> 
>   By the way, finally i think it is Not the filesystem problem, it is the gcc version upgrade problem, but not luck from those relating posts in this forum.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278673-highlight-gcc+upgrade.html
> ...

 

you are mixing several things together. you should really replace your hard drive and only after that make experiments...

----------

## akar

properly, i am confused by dieing harddrive and at the same time the gcc upgrading problem  that visiting me at the same time.

Tonight i will do some experiments on another partition.  I have my important data on another harddriver, so fear of nothing.

~thanks for your valuable suggestions.

----------

## jkt

 *akar wrote:*   

> properly, i am confused by dieing harddrive and at the same time the gcc upgrading problem  that visiting me at the same time.

 

filesystem could be corrupted as a result of dying hard drive...

----------

## jannis

I don't think your problem is reiserfs4-related.

Have you checked this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278673.html

??

----------

## jkt

 *jannis wrote:*   

> I don't think your problem is reiserfs4-related.
> 
> Have you checked this one:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278673.html
> ...

 

actually, he has got two different problems at the same time, IMHO.

----------

